# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  كريم الدافي الصفقة الخاسرة

## مرهف

*اكبر صفقه خاسرة في تاريخ المريخ 
...
*

----------


## الظريف

*رغم اننا لم نراه من قبل !!! ولكن 
لماذا التشاؤم يا مرهف ؟؟؟
لسة في اختبار  ومن ثم التسجيل ..
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الظريف
					

رغم اننا لم نراه من قبل !!! ولكن 
لماذا التشاؤم يا مرهف ؟؟؟
لسة في اختبار ومن ثم التسجيل ..



الغالي امجد ليس تشاؤم ولا شيئ
كريم الدافي لاعب غير منضبط 
كان كثير الغياب والمطالبات لناديه السابق القنيطرة
حتي فكر مسؤولي القنيطرة في البحث
عن نادي خليجي لاعارته كريم 
ليرتاحوا من ضجيجه ومطالباته الماليه 
...
وكان الحزم الذي لم ينجح معه ابدا 
وحدثت بينه وبين ادارة الحزم مشاكل 
..
وقبلها كان اللاعب مرصود 
من انديه ليبيه وتونسيه 
ونادي الجيش الملكي
وكلهم صرفوا عنه النظر لمشاكله 
وتذبذب مستواه 
...
كريم الدافي لاعب كثير الغياب باعذار واهيه 
وحتي انه لو لم يجد عذر شرعي لغيابه 
لاختلق عذر واه ليغيب به  
واضافة لهذا مستواه متذبذب 
واقل من عادي لا يؤهله للعب بصفوف الزعيم 
...
لهذا يُعتبر هذا اللاعب 
من المواسير التي كنا نسمع بها في نادي الجلافيط
...
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*بلعب مدافع ولا شنو ...ما قالو في واحد زامبي ...
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*كريم والزامبي حسب ماجاء في الأخبار في طور التجارب ولم يحسم أمرهم بعد
لكن والله يامرهف بعد نتائج المريخ في المعسكر اللاعبين الموجودين زاتم مامطمئنين أبداً
والحمد لله إنو سيكافا حتبدأ قبل المجموعات والمشاكل الممكن تظهر حتتعرف قبل المجموعات
وربك يستر
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*اوافقك الرائ مرهف 

http://www.alriyadh.com/2009/05/15/article429876.html
*

----------


## كته

*والله انا خايف
بعدين نفتش لى ديالو مانلم فيهو
*

----------


## الظريف

*العزيز مرهف ، 
الزول قالوا كان نجم التمرين امس .. ونال اعجاب الكل .. 

*

----------


## نون النوار نور

*ربنا  يستر
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الظريف
					

 
الزول قالوا كان نجم التمرين امس .. ونال اعجاب الكل .. 




الشريط دا أنا سمعتو قبال كدة..

*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة إبراهيم أحمد إبراهيم
					

الشريط دا أنا سمعتو قبال كدة..




الغالي الظريف امجد تحياتي
ومثلما قال الغالي ابراهيم 
هذه الاسطوانة سمعناها مراراً
...
*

----------


## الامين1002

*هذا اللاعب شاهدناه في الحزم هنا في القصيم 
لاعب ممتاز وقوي وشوات ويلعب بعقل
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*اللهم وفق الزعيم ولعيبة الزعيم 
تفائلوا بالخير تجدوه 
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*عبد الكريم الدافي يوقع خطاب إبداء الرغبة بديلا لعبد القادر ديالو
*

----------


## سامي الشريف

*




			
				كريم الدافي لاعب غير منضبط 
كان كثير الغياب والمطالبات لناديه السابق القنيطرة
حتي فكر مسؤولي القنيطرة في البحث
عن نادي خليجي لاعارته كريم 
ليرتاحوا من ضجيجه ومطالباته الماليه 
...
وكان الحزم الذي لم ينجح معه ابدا 
وحدثت بينه وبين ادارة الحزم مشاكل
			
		


اذا كان ما تقوله صحيحا فنحن موعودون بزنزون جديد
                        	*

----------


## نزار احمد

*لا للعجله لاطلاق الاحكام الفشل والتوفيق من رب العالمين
كم سجلنا من اللاعبين الجيدين ولم ينجحو مع المريخ
اذا كنت تتحدث من حيث الانضباط اللوائح الخاصه بها لابد من تفعيلها
فشل اللاعب في نادي اخر ليس حكم مطلق 
شيبا كان نجم بارز في ميلان ولكن فشل مع شلسي هل نقلل من امكانية شيبا
عليك بالتريث وطال وما سجل في المريخ فمن المفترض تهيئة المناخ له
ومن بعدها نحكم عليه
*

----------


## الظريف

*




			
				هذا اللاعب شاهدناه في الحزم هنا في القصيم 
لاعب ممتاز وقوي وشوات ويلعب بعقل
			
		




اعتقد بعد دا ممكن ننتظر ونحكم عليهو
التسجيل تم والمباريات تكذب ( الماسورة ) 
نتمنى له التوفيق ...
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*يا مرهف 

اصبحت العقده فى المنشار  اذا كان 0000 او اذاكان 0000 خلاص الحكايه تمت 0

نقول ربنا يجيب العواقب سليمه !
*

----------


## كته

*والله كلام عجيب
المريخ مامحتاج لى صانع العاب او وسط مهاجم
انا قايلو مدافع
الزول ده بيلعب فى ياتو خانه؟
ده شغل غلط يااخوانا ومال ضائع
اللهم صبرك ياروح
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

والله كلام عجيب
المريخ مامحتاج لى صانع العاب او وسط مهاجم
انا قايلو مدافع
الزول ده بيلعب فى ياتو خانه؟
ده شغل غلط يااخوانا ومال ضائع
اللهم صبرك ياروح



ربنا يصبرك ياشيخ كته
والله ديل صبرنا حيكملو عدييييييل كدا
*

----------


## tham6

*من مشاهدتى لهذا اللاعب اتحسر على اعارة اللاعب ديالو 
 دا افضل منو باولين بى 100000000000000000000 مرة و اللاعب يا شباب بنعرف من استلامة للكورة و ضربتو للباص دا العجب قد يضحك فية من كياشتو على مرأى من جميع من فى الاستاد .
 الشى التانى انو المريخ عايز اعادة صياغة و الله يستر 
كل اللاعبين لا لياقة و لا تركيز و انسجام كأنو بيلعبو لاول مرة
 و التدريب ما شفنا فية لمسة و لا تكتيك كأنو اى واحد بيلعبو الفى راسو 
 و المدرب من كنبتو ما بيقوم للتوجيه  
 و الحسنة الوحيدة لاسانا 
طلعنا من الاستاد و مافى حد مرتاح  بالعكس الكل خايف على ما آل اليه  الفريق  
 و الله يستر علينا 


*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

ربنا يصبرك ياشيخ كته


والله ديل صبرنا حيكملو عدييييييل كدا



 
يابوحميد
بالعقل كده
مااااااااااااااامكن  تجيب ليك  لاعب وسط  مهاجم
وانته دفاعك  راقد سلطه
وفى  نفس الوقت 
انته عندك مليون صانع اللعاب
اقل شى جيبو ليكم لاعب محور
دى عشوائيه 
وكلام لايودى لابجيب
ومافى زول يجى ناطى لى 
ويقول لى  دى اول مباراه ليهو
انا كته ده
لو لاعب 
لعب ثانيه بس
بعرفو نافع ولا مانافع
انا كلامى
المريخ مامحتاج لى  مهاجم او صانع اللعاب
وكمان  مامحتاج لى لاعب محور
محتاج لى اطراف  او عمق دفاع وبس
*

----------


## مرهف

*هذا البوست للذكري
..

..

..


...
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*الله يكون في عونك يا زعيم 
تلقاها من مين ولمين 
*

----------


## كته

*الحاجه الحارقانى انا
انو اللاعب ده  جهجه العجب
محل مايمشى العجب  بالكوره يلقاهو وراهو
انا ماعارف دائر يعمل شنو عبدالكريم الكابلى ده
دائر يقطعها منو ولاشنو
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

الحاجه الحارقانى انا
انو اللاعب ده جهجه العجب
محل مايمشى العجب بالكوره يلقاهو وراهو
انا ماعارف دائر يعمل شنو عبدالكريم الكابلى ده
دائر يقطعها منو ولاشنو



داير يظهر على حساب العجب
عشان يقولو اللعب ليهو العجب الباص دا منو؟
:blow:
والله ياشيخ كته بتمنى يطلع لعاب علشان نستفيد من
قول يااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

داير يظهر على حساب العجب

عشان يقولو اللعب ليهو العجب الباص دا منو؟
:blow:
والله ياشيخ كته بتمنى يطلع لعاب علشان نستفيد من

قول يااااااااااااارب



 
والله ياباشمهندس
انا قايل الشغله دى عندى السودانين فقط
اتاريها مشت للمغاربه
كان دائر تظهر البس احمر
واقول ليك حاجه
انا لمن شفتو ببارى فى العجب 
عرفتو كتار تلج زينا كده
*

----------


## محمدين

*المريخ محتاج لصانع ألعاب قوى وسريع ولماح ... ولو لاحظتوا دفاعنا بقى شوارع ... وهذا فى رأيى يرجع لعدم وجود صانع الألعاب المتميز الذى يمول هجومنا الكاسح بالكرات المريحة ... فتمويل الهجوم بإستمرار يجبر الخصم على التخندق ... الأمر الذى يريح الدفاع كثيراً ... بل يتيح له الفرصة فى المشاركة الهجومية . يعنى بإختصار الهجوم خير وسيلة للدفاع ... ودونكم غياب العجب وأثره على الفريق .
                        	*

----------


## mnusur

*الدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااافي وبس
                        	*

----------


## وش الرجال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

هذا البوست للذكري
..

..

..


...



مرهف يا ظريف غيرت رائك ولا لسة

التاريخ لا يرحم

بيدك لا بيد عمرو
*

----------


## الحارث

*الدافي زيو مافي
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*التحية لك مرهف ... الم تراه في سابق المباريات كان نجم النجوم ... وارجو ان لاتتسرع في حكمك
                        	*

----------


## ناهد عباس

*ان شاءالله يكون عند حسن الظن ويبذل مجهود اكترواكتر
                        	*

----------


## مريخ نادوس

*اهو الدافي ناجح رايكم شنو ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## abuethar

*والله يا مرهف انا في اعتقادي وارغو هو الصفقة الخاسره !!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## esehag

*اها ورايكم شنو هسع
                        	*

----------

